# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Dick Black (U.S. House, VA-10) - campaign ended

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Dick Black
*Office Sought:* U.S. House
*Website:* 
*Social Media:* 

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Virginia
District: 10
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## compromise

Left wing MSM have already destroyed him: http://m.motherjones.com/politics/20...pe-not-a-crime

----------


## Tillett4Liberty

Dick Black (a Vietnam combat veteran) is a staunch non-interventionist.  I met with him a few weeks ago, and we discussed at great length the immorality and unconstitutionality of undeclared wars of aggression, the misguided policy of regime change, and the idiocy of the recent trend of siding with Al Qaeda in the interest of that regime change.  On that issue, he's our man, no doubt - and with the credentials to back up his stance.
See: http://www.dickblack4senate.com/my-p...-on-syria.html

Dick has been a bit of a standardbearer for social conservatism at the state level, but would likely refocus on fiscal, civil liberties, and foreign policy issues were he elected to Congress.  I would expect him to vote as a conservative on those issues, were they to come up, but I wouldn't expect social issues to be the defining position of his congressional legacy.

As far as campaign factoids: This is an open-seat nomination contest, as the incumbent Republican Rep. Frank Wolf is retiring (thank heaven).  The only other declared candidate right now is State Delegate Barbara Comstock.  She ain't a liberty candidate, let's just put it that way.  Not the spawn of Satan, but not much good.  There are other names being rumored to enter, but no official announcements yet.  

The nomination contest will be a district-wide convention, NOT a primary.

----------


## compromise

> Dick Black (a Vietnam combat veteran) is a staunch non-interventionist.  I met with him a few weeks ago, and we discussed at great length the immorality and unconstitutionality of undeclared wars of aggression, the misguided policy of regime change, and the idiocy of the recent trend of siding with Al Qaeda in the interest of that regime change.  On that issue, he's our man, no doubt - and with the credentials to back up his stance.
> See: http://www.dickblack4senate.com/my-p...-on-syria.html
> 
> Dick has been a bit of a standardbearer for social conservatism at the state level, but would likely refocus on fiscal, civil liberties, and foreign policy issues were he elected to Congress.  I would expect him to vote as a conservative on those issues, were they to come up, but I wouldn't expect social issues to be the defining position of his congressional legacy.
> 
> As far as campaign factoids: This is an open-seat nomination contest, as the incumbent Republican Rep. Frank Wolf is retiring (thank heaven).  The only other declared candidate right now is State Delegate Barbara Comstock.  She ain't a liberty candidate, let's just put it that way.  Not the spawn of Satan, but not much good.  There are other names being rumored to enter, but no official announcements yet.  
> 
> The nomination contest will be a district-wide convention, NOT a primary.


The district is R+2. Are you sure Black can win this?

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Left wing MSM have already destroyed him: http://m.motherjones.com/politics/20...pe-not-a-crime





> "Think of yourself at 25," Black told a newspaper in 1996. "Wouldn't you love to have a group of 19-year-old girls under your control, day in, day out?"


Wow. Saying that takes a special kind of stupid.

----------


## CG1976

Needs help with writing, that's for sure. With his name, he should be wise enough to avoid sentences that sound like euphemisms.

----------


## pulp8721

He's out:  http://atr.rollcall.com/republican-d...t-in-virginia/

Looks like he didn't want to risk a democrat picking up his state senate seat.

----------


## cjm

> He's out:  http://atr.rollcall.com/republican-d...t-in-virginia/
> 
> Looks like he didn't want to risk a democrat picking up his state senate seat.


Possible new candidate for the 10th:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...House-VA-10%29

----------

